# Coming soon Canadian utopia



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://video.parler.com/Bh/Ut/BhUtmcj9ezTa.mp4

So Canuk are you going to give up everything you own, or go to a concentration camp?


----------



## BugGoSplat (Oct 5, 2020)

This is dangerous information designed to cause panic. Not sure what help this does. Spreading conspiracies like this does nothing but damage the real reports coming out.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Again Plainsman, like I said you appear to believe ANYTHING especially if it is on the internet. Plainsman you need to start being a little less trusting of what you read on the internet. When you read something tell yourself this is likely fake. If you decide to trust the information then you need to verify it. Just remember the crazier the accusations and theories, the more likely it is a lie.

Bug goSplat....no big fear here as the huge majority of Canadians know the video is complete crap.

You guys are ignoring your own HUGE problem...he just will not go away...your judges are not believing the internet conspiracy theories...Mark my words your President is physically going to trash parts of the White House history (paintings, furniture, etc) on his way out. Petulant little baby. I have never seen such a **** show in my lifetime.

Thanks for worrying about as simple folks though. Thank you.

Now out the door deer hunting. Going to be a nice warm day here after some quite cold weather, Have a nice day. :rollin: :rollin:

P.S. Plainsman I got a little ways from home and was feeling badly about what I said so I came back to apologize. I should not criticize you for believing internet conspiracies. After all you are just following the example set by your esteemed leader. There now I still hope I can get to my stand in time. P.S. I have no cell coverage where I live or I could keep trying to help you from my hunting spot. :rollin: :bop: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just posted that to get you excited Canuck. Some things I believe some I dont, but its fun watching liberals go nuts. In the past I did that often. I forgot how much fun it was. I knew this one was as crazy as the Trump Russia collusion.

Hope you already bagged the big one Canuck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess that wild video is partly true. Maybe more true than we want to think. The closest I can come to an example of Trudeau is a polished turd. He is so without empathy for his fellow man that he sees this as an opportunity. 





This guy on another site got it right. Calling something a conspiracy theory is the lefts way of shutting it down without discussion.



> It's hard to know what to believe. Labeling things a conspiracy has always discredited them immediately. If this crap is really going on, and I've seen way more video's and audio clips than just this, I have no idea what it'll take to get out from under it. It really is scary.


And another fellow gets it right.



> Why Canadian people are fu&^%d is because they gave up there right to bear arms, thank God our founding fathers knew that protecting one's life liberty and our happiness was essential to a prosperous country. I have no sympathy for Canada


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes Plainsman I got a nice young buck but I had competition.

https://i.imgur.com/3KI1yJ3m.jpg

I am happy with fat young buck.

https://i.imgur.com/nUwrotWm.jpg

Now time for ice fishing and more grouse hunting with nice weather in the long-range forecast.
Thanks for askimg.

And you are right Turdeau is a pompous ***. One question, You keep calling me a "liberal". I have never voted for the Liberals in my life but I guess a conservative Canadian is liberal by American standards.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:crybaby: :crybaby:


> And you are right Turdeau is a pompous a$$. One question, You keep calling me a "liberal". I have never voted for the Liberals in my life but I guess a conservative Canadian is liberal by American standards.


 I cant remember this joke very well, but you and I remind me a little of it. During the Iraq war an American soldier is laying recouperating in a hospital. A chaplin comes in and asks IED? The soldier says no I an an Iraq soldier were in foxholes trading insults. I said Sadam was a camel f-ing idiot and he said Hillary was a war mongering lesbian. We were in the middle of the road shaking hands when a truck hit us. 
I admit I thought you liberal because of your thoughts on Trump. Our alternative is much worse. Our youngest grandson (grade school) says if Biden wins he is moving to Canada. I told him they were already socialists. He was really disappointed and said how about Australia. I told him they took away their guns years ago. Then he asked about New Zealand. This whole earth is being turned into a crap hole by liberals. I like to hunt, they like to live off the sweat of others, get high. and ----- well Ill put it this way: if I dropped my wallet in California I would kick it all the way back to North Dakota before I bent over to pick it up.

Nice deer Canuck. The tracks made my trigger finger itch. It looks like you had a great day. So do you stand hunt up there or spot and stalk? What caliber?


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman, I hunt the big bush. Spot and stalk works on good days with a breeze to cover your noise. I mostly find a spot to sit like either a trail or a scrape. So mostly sitting watching a small shooting lane.

Yesterday's hunt has a story like they all do I guess. So the day before I was out and took a wicked wipe-out. My rifle went flying and the muzzle jammed into the dirt and duff. I broke the gun open (Ruger #1, 270 caliber) but was unable to clear the barrel with a willow switch. I had to walk all the way home (about a mile and a bit) and clear the barrel with a rod. That night I did not sleep very well worrying if my scope had been knocked off line. Checking it with the bore sighter looked fine. Yesterday morning I walked the mile and a half from home to my spot (I was just sitting on the ground on a small stool with a brush blind in front of me) watching a scrape. I had been there an hour or so when the buck showed up to tend his scrape. I had a perfect rest and aimed middle of the lungs. At the shot the deer seemed to buck before jumping out of sight into the bush. I gave it a bit of time and walked up to the scrape. No hair, no blood. I tracked the deer for 100 yards with no sign of a hit. A complete miss. I walked back to my spot pretty dejected with myself for not sighting in after my fall and blowing my opportunity to put some meat in the freezer. I was sitting there dejected when the same buck walked out and started tending his scrape again. I told myself to aim low. So I aimed at the heart and heard the bullet hit. The deer jumped out of sight. I walked up to the scrape and found barely a drop of blood. I took me an hour to track him the 100 yards he went. There was almost no snow and just miniscule drops of blood every few yards. Anyway I was happy to find him. My bullet hit a couple inches below the spine and touched the top of the lungs. No exit wound??? MY bullet (130 gr Core lokt) was perfectly mushroomed under the skin on the far side. Must have hit a rib or something to not pass through. I need to go sight in the rifle, look into new bullets and buy a small collapsible cleaning rod to carry in my pack.

Yesterday I walked the edge of the lake where I live on about an inch and a half of new ice. I got my deer at the far end of the lake. 
https://i.imgur.com/3npjo9S.jpg. 
I wore grippers on my boots. If there had been another inch of ice I would have been on skates. Now that would have been a Canadian Moment!

Now back on topic. Yes we probably have enough in common to be able to get along as long as we both kept our opinions and beliefs to our self. :beer: but what fun is that?

P.S. Those wolf tracks were large.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice looking lake, and great story. I only have two acres, but deer come to my back yard every night. All summer I had about nine to ten does and fawns. This is the first year no bucks have been around in summer. A couple years ago I had a 5x5 that would have gone 150 B&C. Recently the girls must be smelling good because about six bucks have come to my yard. There are bucks every night, but Im waiting for the hormones to make them reckless and come during legal hours.








Last night there was a new boy in the neighborhood.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

The second buck with double brow tines looks really wide . The first looks well fattened up. You must live out of town to be able to hunt on a couple of acres? Or do you hunt other property as well?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I live out of town. I also have relatives with land, and a friend with 13,000 acres. Most of it is to far to bow hunt much, but I and a friend and three grandsons camped out and hunted together this fall.
I have deer, fox,coyote, raccoons, skunks, and cottontails by the dozen. It requires a little critter control. I live trapped three skunks and six ***** this month and shot a couple *****. The ***** got most of my sweet corn this summer.
Early the other morning I nearly wipped out some of my wifes pottery. I looked out the window and a fat **** was sitting o his rear scratching his ears. I grabbed a 22. screwed on a suppressor and headed out the door. He was already running and widening the distance from the old man behind him. Having been with my son treeing ***** with hounds a crazy idea crossedmy mind. I thought these guys have to have had acrun in with dogs before so I started barking and he treed. He must have thought he was being chased by a climbing dog because he went all the way to the top of a large green ash tree. One thump to the head and he was taking off branches on the way down. Whump right between my wifes stored in the trees ceramic flower pots and a large pottery chiminea. I need more light in my shoo for skinning. Everything was going good until I got to the second eye which is now four times as big as the first eye hole.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

That is pretty funny.
Suppressors and sub-sonic ammo have their place.
I like plinking with 22 shorts around the yard.


----------

